# Tastaturtreiber nachinstallieren



## Dario Linsky (29. September 2003)

Hi zusammen,

ich hab hier einen Rechner, an dem bisher keine Tastatur angeschlossen war, weil die Eingabe über einen Touchscreen möglich ist. Jetzt muss ich auf dem Rechner per SSH aber die Treiber für eine PS/2-Tastatur nachinstallieren.

Distribution: Debian Woody
Kernel: 2.4 (genauer weiss ich es leider nicht)

Hat das vielleicht schonmal jemand von Euch gemacht?

Gruss, Dario


----------

